# Cobia vs. JD Custom Baits



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

When I met the guys from JD's Custom Baits at last years rally, I immediately looked at the size of their baits  :lol:  and realized that they could be used for more than just bass fishing.   They were nice enough to give me a few samples to test and man am I glad that they did.  I have caught multible 13-15 lb snapper on them when added to a bucktail.  I knew that they would catch other secies and I mainly wanted to use them for cobia, but with their awesome action I believe they could catch almost anything under the sea... 

Leaving PC at 1130 only to stop at a bait pod and make one quick throw before heading out for cobes. One throw about 200 baits. Good to go for the rest of the day. We get out to the spot and start scanning the surface (along with 50 other boats). Within 15 minutes we spot a group of about 10 cobia free swimming. I throw a white bucktail with JD'sCustomBaits 12" MV junebug paddletail worm and get hooked up instantly. My buddy throws out a live bait and gets the eat. Double-up and one 38" goes in the box. Seeing other pods of free swimmers we are on cobia for most of the day. I saw a group of 3 larger cobia and immediately deploy another JD'sCustomBait MV 12" paddletail worm Texas-rigged for some top water action. The instant it hits the water all three fish pounce on it but only one can be a winner. After a fierce battle this 35-40lber. pops up and gets the gaff. Slide the fish in, bend the gaff, and cover the front of the boat in blood. Good times... We finished the day with 7 fish to the boat, several missed fish, and 3 in the box. I even pulled out the fly rod at the end of the day and watched cobia completely inhale my fly. I set the hook and fight the fish for a second or two only to watch it pull out of their mouth. What a cool sight to see. We only saw two rays and a couple turtles all day. Headed in at 4. I can't say enough about the action I got on those JD'sCustomBaits. Any fish I threw at would eat it without hesitation. I'm hooked on them and they are durable as hell. I will be ordering some more of these things for saltwater and for big bass.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

nice jess! that one on fly would have probably spoiled you


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I know man. I want to get back out there and do it again. This time all on fly. The weather isn't gonna let me get out there for at least another week... :'(


----------

